# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تاثیر معدل و سوابق تحصیلی >  "از ماست که بر ماست"...بسیار مهمه لطفا بخونین

## ismail1373

سلام عزیزان ..میخوام که با خودمون رو راست باشیم حداقل به خودمون دروغ نگیم..همه اینا درسته که ما نمیدونستیم معدل شاید یه روز تاثیر قطعی داده بشه ولی صادقانه بگیم که خودمون اون موقعا کم کاری کردیم و به هر چیزی غیر از درس خوندن فکر کردیم و هرکاری غیر از درس خوندن انجام دادیم ولی همکلاسی های ما که خوب درس خوندن و امتحان دادن دانشگاه های خوب قبول شدن از زندگی خودشون گذشتن و فقط به درس و امتحان نهایی و کنکور چسبیدن و دنبال حواشی نرفتن..از یه طرف هم ما هی میخوایم اشتباهات گذشته بدون تاوان باشه و زیرسبیلی ردشون کنیم..به نظرمن ما که معدلمون کمه باید تاوان بدیم و تاوانش اینه که مثل همه ی دانش آموزانی که معدلشون خوبه به ترمیم معدل برای یک سال دیگه قانع باشیم... وقتی یک رییس جمهور میخواد انتخاب بشه فقط به 51 درصد آرا احتیاج داره.دیگه اون 49 درصد نمیتونن با پیامک و زنگ و فشار رییس جمهور منتخب رو بردارن..قضیه ی ما هم همینه .ما در اقلیت هستیم و از دانش آموزان دارای معدل خوب بسیار بسیار کمتریم و هرچیزی به سمون بیاد حقمونه..من خودم سال سوم یه همکلاسی داشتم که بعدن رتبش 500 شد.نزدیک امتحانات نهایی گفت "دیگه تمرکزم فقط رو امتحانات نهاییه"..ما هم بهش خندیدیم و گفتیم معدل که واسه کنکور تاثیر نداره..هیچ وقت یادم نمیره گفت"من وظیفمه کارم رو به درستی انجام بدم شاید یه روز گفتن معدل هم تاثیر داره"...حق با اون بود....همین دوستی که گفتم از دوم دبیرستان عالی کار کرد هیچ وقت دنبال حاشیه نرفت و مزد کاراشو گرفت و پزشکی قبول شد..

----------


## N3DA

شمــــــــــــا قطع به یقین یکی از منطقی ترین آدمایی هستین که من تا به حال دیدم
اینو بی هیچ تعصبی میگم.حالا ملت میریزن سرم  :Yahoo (21): 
البته همیشه بعد از مطرح کردن این بحث دوستانی هستن که میگن اومدیم یکی مریض بود.اومدیم و یکی یه عزیزی رو از دست داد نتونست بخونه و نهاییش خراب شد اون وقت چی.
اما از اون طرف خیـــــــــــــلیا هم هستن که بعدش پشیمون میشن خب.آدم همیشه یه کارایی میکنه که ممکنه سالای بعد بگه ای کاش نکرده بودم صاحب تاپیک.بعدا سرش به سنگ بخوره و بخواد درس بخونه کنکورشو بترکونه...اینم هست...  اما مرسی کلا.همین که آدم به اشتباهش پی ببره و اعتراف کنه و مثه دوستان جبهه گیری نکنه عـــــــــــــــالیه!

----------


## EdisS

واقعا موافقم...
من پارسال موقع امتحان نهایی فیلم کره ای نگاه میکردم فقط :Yahoo (21): 
الانم اگه تاثیرش مثبت باشه ک چه بهتر...
نباشه هم بهتر...
چون باید چوب حماقتمو بخورم...
پ.ن:معدلم خیلی هم بدنیس...
از 25درصد حداقل 20درصداشو میگیرم واس هردرس..
بعضی درساهم کامل..
ولی من که هم شرایطشو داشتم هم توانشو باید میخوندمو 20میشدم...
ک نشد..

----------


## Dr.ali

سلام دوست عزیز
اینکه *کسی که خربزه میخوره پای لرزشم میشینه* یه چیز بدیهه!
کم کاری و تنبلی کردیم نتیجشم داریم میبینیم!
اما! اینکه ما در اقلیت باشیم رو *فکر نکنم* دست باشه...شایدم باشه!
اما اینو میدونم! و بهش یقین دارم که در قضیه معدل هم همه کارها کاملاً صحیح و روی روال و منطقی نبوده و نیست! *نسل ما اگه یاد نگیرن درست اعتراض کنند و حق قانونی خودشون دست پیدا نکنند ایران عزیز ما همیشه شاهد سلطه نفوذ سران زور و زَر و زِر و تزویر خواهد بود*...
وضعیت فعلی ما که نماینده ای جرئت میکنه همینطوری رو هوا قانون تصویب کنه ثمره نسل های گذشته ماست...
من نمیگم مسیر *ضدانقلاب* پیش بگیریم یا اینکهه توجیه کنم با بهانه های رایج که چرا درس نخوندم! اما عقل سلیم و منطقی حکم میکنه *هر چیزی رو که خراب میشه یه چیزی جاش ساخته بشه*! قانونی که یک وری فقط حکم به تأثیر مستقیم میکنه بصورت منطقی و عقلانی (و نه عادلانه! چون در امتحانات نهایی حرف و حدیث زیاده) باید یک راهی برای جبرانش پیش بینی بشه!
این قضایای اخیر، حتی اگه به تأثیر مثبت منجر نشه یک تجربه موفق برای نسل ماست که *میشه حرف زد و فقط منتظر بقیه نموند*...شاید اگه در کشورهای دیگه چنین فاجعه ای رخ میداد که *دو سال تمام با سرنوشت آیندگان بازی بشه*، مسئولین مربوطه حداقل به احترام افکار عمومی استعفا میکردن...ولی خب به هر حال هر کاری رو از یه جایی باید شروع کرد...

----------


## sh-n

همه شریطشون مث هم نیست . اونایی هم که نمره نهایی نیوردن همه مث هم مشکلشون تنبلی نبوده! 
و بدتر از این ! اونایی که نمره اوردن هم همه ادمای درسخونی نبودن ! مایشون بیشتر و وجدانشون کثیف تر بوده !
ما اینا رو می بینیم

----------


## Mr.Gentleman

> سلام عزیزان ..میخوام که با خودمون رو راست باشیم حداقل به خودمون دروغ نگیم..همه اینا درسته که ما نمیدونستیم معدل شاید یه روز تاثیر قطعی داده بشه ولی صادقانه بگیم که خودمون اون موقعا کم کاری کردیم و به هر چیزی غیر از درس خوندن فکر کردیم و هرکاری غیر از درس خوندن انجام دادیم ولی همکلاسی های ما که خوب درس خوندن و امتحان دادن دانشگاه های خوب قبول شدن از زندگی خودشون گذشتن و فقط به درس و امتحان نهایی و کنکور چسبیدن و دنبال حواشی نرفتن..از یه طرف هم ما هی میخوایم اشتباهات گذشته بدون تاوان باشه و زیرسبیلی ردشون کنیم..به نظرمن ما که معدلمون کمه باید تاوان بدیم و تاوانش اینه که مثل همه ی دانش آموزانی که معدلشون خوبه به ترمیم معدل برای یک سال دیگه قانع باشیم... وقتی یک رییس جمهور میخواد انتخاب بشه فقط به 51 درصد آرا احتیاج داره.دیگه اون 49 درصد نمیتونن با پیامک و زنگ و فشار رییس جمهور منتخب رو بردارن..قضیه ی ما هم همینه .ما در اقلیت هستیم و از دانش آموزان دارای معدل خوب بسیار بسیار کمتریم و هرچیزی به سمون بیاد حقمونه..من خودم سال سوم یه همکلاسی داشتم که بعدن رتبش 500 شد.نزدیک امتحانات نهایی گفت "دیگه تمرکزم فقط رو امتحانات نهاییه"..ما هم بهش خندیدیم و گفتیم معدل که واسه کنکور تاثیر نداره..هیچ وقت یادم نمیره گفت"من وظیفمه کارم رو به درستی انجام بدم شاید یه روز گفتن معدل هم تاثیر داره"...حق با اون بود....همین دوستی که گفتم از دوم دبیرستان عالی کار کرد هیچ وقت دنبال حاشیه نرفت و مزد کاراشو گرفت و پزشکی قبول شد..


مطمئنی؟
مطمئنی کم کاری بوده؟
شاید یکی ی بیماری براش بوجود اومده
یا یکی از اعضا خونوادش توی بیمارستان بوده
مثل خود من دوران سومم که امتحان داشتیم خواهرمو از دست دادم 
پس دلیل نمیشه!

----------


## ismail1373

> مطمئنی؟
> مطمئنی کم کاری بوده؟
> شاید یکی ی بیماری براش بوجود اومده
> یا یکی از اعضا خونوادش توی بیمارستان بوده
> مثل خود من دوران سومم که امتحان داشتیم خواهرمو از دست دادم 
> پس دلیل نمیشه!


بله این هم درسته که شاید کم کاری بوده ..خب رتبه برتر کنکور هم بوده که یک هفته قبل کنکور پدرش رو از دست داده...شما هم میتونستی خرداد امتحانا رو نری بذاری واسه شهریور

----------


## aliiran20

> سلام عزیزان ..میخوام که با خودمون رو راست باشیم حداقل به خودمون دروغ نگیم..همه اینا درسته که ما نمیدونستیم معدل شاید یه روز تاثیر قطعی داده بشه ولی صادقانه بگیم که خودمون اون موقعا کم کاری کردیم و به هر چیزی غیر از درس خوندن فکر کردیم و هرکاری غیر از درس خوندن انجام دادیم ولی همکلاسی های ما که خوب درس خوندن و امتحان دادن دانشگاه های خوب قبول شدن از زندگی خودشون گذشتن و فقط به درس و امتحان نهایی و کنکور چسبیدن و دنبال حواشی نرفتن..از یه طرف هم ما هی میخوایم اشتباهات گذشته بدون تاوان باشه و زیرسبیلی ردشون کنیم..به نظرمن ما که معدلمون کمه باید تاوان بدیم و تاوانش اینه که مثل همه ی دانش آموزانی که معدلشون خوبه به ترمیم معدل برای یک سال دیگه قانع باشیم... وقتی یک رییس جمهور میخواد انتخاب بشه فقط به 51 درصد آرا احتیاج داره.دیگه اون 49 درصد نمیتونن با پیامک و زنگ و فشار رییس جمهور منتخب رو بردارن..قضیه ی ما هم همینه .ما در اقلیت هستیم و از دانش آموزان دارای معدل خوب بسیار بسیار کمتریم و هرچیزی به سمون بیاد حقمونه..من خودم سال سوم یه همکلاسی داشتم که بعدن رتبش 500 شد.نزدیک امتحانات نهایی گفت "دیگه تمرکزم فقط رو امتحانات نهاییه"..ما هم بهش خندیدیم و گفتیم معدل که واسه کنکور تاثیر نداره..هیچ وقت یادم نمیره گفت"من وظیفمه کارم رو به درستی انجام بدم شاید یه روز گفتن معدل هم تاثیر داره"...حق با اون بود....همین دوستی که گفتم از دوم دبیرستان عالی کار کرد هیچ وقت دنبال حاشیه نرفت و مزد کاراشو گرفت و پزشکی قبول شد..


*سلام دوست عزیز
زمان بین سال های 84 تا 92 تاثیر معدل مثبت بودو اینطوری نبود که معدل تاثیری در این حد داشته باشه ...اونهایی که سال 84 تا 92 فازغ التحصیل شده اند گناهشون چیه ؟؟؟
در مورد اقلیت بودن من کاری ندارم همیشه اکثریت حقه با اقلیت حقه ..ولی در این مورد حداقل شواهد پیرامونی نشون میده بنظرم اتفاقا اقلیت نیستیند معدل پایین ها  ...نمونه ها ش نظر سنجی های مختلف در سایت های گوناگون 
فارغ از اینکه اصلا نتیجه چی بشه ..اصن فردا قطعی بشه تاثیر 100 درصد تمام !!!ولی  در این وضعیت فعلی اتفاقا کنکور بهترین سیستم برای سنجش دانش دانش آموران می باشد ..اگر  واقعا می خواهند که بچه ها درس بخونند باید کنکور را در 4 سال تحصیلی تقسیم کنند و 4 تا کنکور تستی توسط سنجش داشته باشیم با تاثیر هر کدوم 25 درصد که زمان برگزاری اش مثلا خرداد ماه باشه ...شیوه سنجش معدلی شکست خواهد خورد درآینده ای نزدیک..از سال دیگه ما با سیل معدل 20 ها طرف هستیم و در حقیقت بعد 5 سال که تاثیر بشه 85 درصد قطعی ..همه معدل هاشون خوبه و در حقیقت اون 15 درصد کنکور تعیین کننده است و نه معدل و سابقه تشریحی ...*

----------


## امیر ارسلان

باشه آقاجان ما کم کاری کردیم قبول خب ک چی؟؟
طرف معتاد میشه تا مرگم میره بعد برمیگرده و درست زندگی میکنه :Yahoo (21): 
ولی معدل کلا خیلی مسخرس من فقط دو نمره از بیست کم دارم بعنی معدلم 18 هست ولی معدلم رتبه کنکورمو نابود میکنه
با این وضعیت که ترمیم معدل وضعیتش معلوم نیس تاثیر مثبت بهترین کاره

----------


## ismail1373

> *سلام دوست عزیز
> زمان بین سال های 84 تا 92 تاثیر معدل مثبت بودو اینطوری نبود که معدل تاثیری در این حد داشته باشه ...اونهایی که سال 84 تا 92 فازغ التحصیل شده اند گناهشون چیه ؟؟؟
> در مورد اقلیت بودن من کاری ندارم همیشه اکثریت حقه با اقلیت حقه ..ولی در این مورد حداقل شواهد پیرامونی نشون میده بنظرم اتفاقا اقلیت نیستیند معدل پایین ها  ...نمونه ها ش نظر سنجی های مختلف در سایت های گوناگون 
> فارغ از اینکه اصلا نتیجه چی بشه ..اصن فردا قطعی بشه تاثیر 100 درصد تمام !!!ولی  در این وضعیت فعلی اتفاقا کنکور بهترین سیستم برای سنجش دانش دانش آموران می باشد ..اگر  واقعا می خواهند که بچه ها درس بخونند باید کنکور را در 4 سال تحصیلی تقسیم کنند و 4 تا کنکور تستی توسط سنجش داشته باشیم با تاثیر هر کدوم 25 درصد که زمان برگزاری اش مثلا خرداد ماه باشه ...شیوه سنجش معدلی شکست خواهد خورد درآینده ای نزدیک..از سال دیگه ما با سیل معدل 20 ها طرف هستیم و در حقیقت بعد 5 سال که تاثیر بشه 85 درصد قطعی ..همه معدل هاشون خوبه و در حقیقت اون 15 درصد کنکور تعیین کننده است و نه معدل و سابقه تشریحی ...*


شما که کارشناسی برق رو خوندین و بعد مدت زیادی اومدین میخواین کنکور بدین چرا نمیرین معدلتونو ترمیم کنین و سال بعد کنکور بدین؟یعنی انقدر زمان واسه شما مهمه؟اگه میگین که سال بعد دیره باید بگم که ما نمیخوایم با مردم مسابقه بدیم ..ما فقط میخوایم به علاقمون برسیم و خوشحال زندگی کنیم....قبول کنید که ما در اقلیت هستیم .نظر سنجی هایی که شماهم میگین نهایت هزار نفر یا دوهزار نفر رای بدن درحالی که فقط کنکوری های تجربی بالغ بر 500هزارنفر هستن..نظز سنجی هم پدیده ای است کاملا تصادفی که باید به طور تصادفی پرسیده بشه نه اینکه دانش آموز در به در به دنبال اخبار معدله و پهلوی همون اخبار تاثیر معدل یه نظرسنجی هم وجود داره...هیچ وقت معدل بالا ها انقدر پیگیر معدل نیستن و دارن درسشونو میخونن که باور کنید خیلی خیلی زیادن

----------


## namkarbary

قطعا کسی که برای نمره نهایی سوم تلاش کرده با اونی که خورده و خوابیده برابر نیست ولی
این بخاطر برداشت ناصحیح شما از داستان تاثیر معدله...
به فرض اگه تاثیر معدل مثبت بشه دو جور رتبه حساب میشه
1-رتبه با اعمال سوابق تحصیلی
2-رتبه بدون اعمال سوابق تحصیلی
در صورت مثبت شدن تاثیر نمره هر درس سازمان سنجش نگاه می کنه با اعمال کدوم یکی رتبه فرد بهتر میشه و همونو لحاظ میکنه..
منم معدل پیش دانشگاهیم 19 شده منطقیه که بیام داد بزنم چرا حق منو خوردین...پیش دانشگاهی رو هم تاثیر قطعی بدین...
یه ذره منطقی باشید و به دوستاتون که دارن تلاش میکنن هم نگاه کنید...چرا انقد خودخواه هستیم...
کی میگه موفقیت من در عدم موفقیت بقیست؟؟؟
با کم کردن درصد دوستاتون میخواید درصد خودتو زیاد کنید؟
اگه نمره سومتون خوبه و زحمت کشیدن خب حقش هم میشه 25 درصد تاثیر مثبت که رو درصد شما لحاظ میشه یعنی سر جلسه کنکور جسد کسی که معدلش 20 شده از بقیه بیشتره...بعدشم که دیگه رقابت اصلی شروع میشه
گفتی ها رو گفتیم بیش از این هم حرف زدن جایز نیست
موفق باشید...

----------


## aliiran20

> شما که کارشناسی برق رو خوندین و بعد مدت زیادی اومدین میخواین کنکور بدین چرا نمیرین معدلتونو ترمیم کنین و سال بعد کنکور بدین؟یعنی انقدر زمان واسه شما مهمه؟اگه میگین که سال بعد دیره باید بگم که ما نمیخوایم با مردم مسابقه بدیم ..ما فقط میخوایم به علاقمون برسیم و خوشحال زندگی کنیم....قبول کنید که ما در اقلیت هستیم .نظر سنجی هایی که شماهم میگین نهایت هزار نفر یا دوهزار نفر رای بدن درحالی که فقط کنکوری های تجربی بالغ بر 500هزارنفر هستن..نظز سنجی هم پدیده ای است کاملا تصادفی که باید به طور تصادفی پرسیده بشه نه اینکه دانش آموز در به در به دنبال اخبار معدله و پهلوی همون اخبار تاثیر معدل یه نظرسنجی هم وجود داره...هیچ وقت معدل بالا ها انقدر پیگیر معدل نیستن و دارن درسشونو میخونن که باور کنید خیلی خیلی زیادن


*دوست عزیز من خیلی ساده تر داستان را بگم ...
1-شما میری سال 88 یه پرونده ساختمونی میگیره که عوارضش 15 درصده ولی نمیسازی . یا نیمه سازش میکنه ..حالا سال 92 میگن کسانیکه میخواهد تو اون منطقه خونه بسازن بگن عوارش شده 45 درصد ..خب اوکی کسی که بعد از این تاریخ میدونسته باید عوازض 45 درصدی را طبق قانون پرداخت کنه ..ولی منی که سال 88 پروانه گرفتم که نباید 45 درصد بدهم..قانون عطف به ما سبق نمیشه ...
2-اتفاقا میگید نظر سنجس تصادفی هست ...این حرف خودتونه ..منم همین را میگم ..تو همین جامع آماری تصادفی ..نمونه گیری شده ..در سایت های مختلف ..اکثریت با تاثیر مستقیم مخالف هستند...
3- ...به چه دلیل من یکسال عقب بیفتم ...خب بین سال 84 تا 92 را بکنند مثبت ..تموم بشه ..نه اینکه به نفع من میشه ..چونکه عدالت اینو میگه ..ما پاسوز شدیم این جا...
4-من مطلب اصلی ام این بود این طرح تاثیر مثبت منافع مافیای کنکور را تقویت میکنه ..باعث میشه کلاسهای گوناگون و رنگارنگ تشریحی به بازار بیاد ..اون هم نه یکسال 3 سال تحصیلی ..کلا س خصوصی هم اگر تا حالا منحصر به کنکور سال آخر بود الان پرروق تر میشه ...
و مهم تر از همه من بهتون قول میدهم از سال دیگه و هر وقت تاثیر قطعی شد پر از معدل بیست های فرواوان..دهها معدل بیست زیست داریم ....ولی زیست کنکور را میتونند خوب پاسخ بدهند..سال 94 تنها 1300 نفر زیست را بین 60 تا 90 درصد زده اند ...!!!!همه میدونم زیست کنکور فوق مفهمومی ..با اینکه من این روش کنکور هم نقددارم ولی روش فعلی را به همه روش ها یدیگه ترجیح میدهم...
این را فارغ از اینکه فردا مثبت بشه  مستقیم بشه ...این شیوه جواب نمیدهد..زمان بهترین قاضی است ..همه چیز را مشخص میکند
و مهمتر از همه قانون اساسی مهمترین میثاق ملی هر کشوری است ..الان طبق همین قانون اساسی را یدیوان باید اجرا بشه ...نمیشه که علیه رای 65 قاضی گفت اونها نیم فهمیدن ...هر وقت مجلس قانونی تصویب کردو شورای نگهبان تایید کرد ..اون وقت قانون مجلس باید اجرا بشه ...
انشا الله هر چی خیره پیش بیاد ...*

----------


## ata.beheshti

منم قبول دارم حرف استارتروخیلیامون اصن نهایی رو جدی نگرفتیم و باید تاوان پس بدیمهمه که عزیزشونو از دس ندادن یا مریض نبودن....

----------


## tear_goddess

حرف شما درست اما این و هم در نظر بگیرید که چقدر تقلب میشه
اینجوری بازم حق اونایی که خوندن و نخوندن باهم پایمال میشه :Yahoo (50):

----------


## ismail1373

> *دوست عزیز من خیلی ساده تر داستان را بگم ...
> 1-شما میری سال 88 یه پرونده ساختمونی میگیره که عوارضش 15 درصده ولی نمیسازی . یا نیمه سازش میکنه ..حالا سال 92 میگن کسانیکه میخواهد تو اون منطقه خونه بسازن بگن عوارش شده 45 درصد ..خب اوکی کسی که بعد از این تاریخ میدونسته باید عوازض 45 درصدی را طبق قانون پرداخت کنه ..ولی منی که سال 88 پروانه گرفتم که نباید 45 درصد بدهم..قانون عطف به ما سبق نمیشه ...
> 2-اتفاقا میگید نظر سنجس تصادفی هست ...این حرف خودتونه ..منم همین را میگم ..تو همین جامع آماری تصادفی ..نمونه گیری شده ..در سایت های مختلف ..اکثریت با تاثیر مستقیم مخالف هستند...
> 3- ...به چه دلیل من یکسال عقب بیفتم ...خب بین سال 84 تا 92 را بکنند مثبت ..تموم بشه ..نه اینکه به نفع من میشه ..چونکه عدالت اینو میگه ..ما پاسوز شدیم این جا...
> 4-من مطلب اصلی ام این بود این طرح تاثیر مثبت منافع مافیای کنکور را تقویت میکنه ..باعث میشه کلاسهای گوناگون و رنگارنگ تشریحی به بازار بیاد ..اون هم نه یکسال 3 سال تحصیلی ..کلا س خصوصی هم اگر تا حالا منحصر به کنکور سال آخر بود الان پرروق تر میشه ...
> و مهم تر از همه من بهتون قول میدهم از سال دیگه و هر وقت تاثیر قطعی شد پر از معدل بیست های فرواوان..دهها معدل بیست زیست داریم ....ولی زیست کنکور را میتونند خوب پاسخ بدهند..سال 94 تنها 1300 نفر زیست را بین 60 تا 90 درصد زده اند ...!!!!همه میدونم زیست کنکور فوق مفهمومی ..با اینکه من این روش کنکور هم نقددارم ولی روش فعلی را به همه روش ها یدیگه ترجیح میدهم...
> این را فارغ از اینکه فردا مثبت بشه  مستقیم بشه ...این شیوه جواب نمیدهد..زمان بهترین قاضی است ..همه چیز را مشخص میکند
> و مهمتر از همه قانون اساسی مهمترین میثاق ملی هر کشوری است ..الان طبق همین قانون اساسی را یدیوان باید اجرا بشه ...نمیشه که علیه رای 65 قاضی گفت اونها نیم فهمیدن ...هر وقت مجلس قانونی تصویب کردو شورای نگهبان تایید کرد ..اون وقت قانون مجلس باید اجرا بشه ...
> انشا الله هر چی خیره پیش بیاد ...*


دوست عزیز مگه شما نمیگی حقتو دارن میخورن؟اگه تاثیر معدل همون قطعی موند شما کنکورتو بده بعد بیا کارنامتو تو همین سایت بذار با افتخار بگو این درصدامه ولی حق منو خوردین.بعد اگه رشته مورد علاقتون رو قبول نشدین برین معدلتونو ترمیم کنین و کنکور بدین و به رشته مورد علاقتون برسین و بازم با افتخار بگین حقمو گرفتم..شاید یک سالی عقب بیفتین ولی بعد ها همین مبارزه تو زندگی به دردتون میخوره و بخدا قسم که هیچ انرژی بیخود و بیجهت از بین نمیره و یه جای زندگی به دادتون میرسه...قول میدم

----------


## roshana

ببینید دوست عزیز مثل شما هزار و یک نفر اومدن تاپیک گذاشتن تو
این دوسالی که من اینجام ! و باید بگم اینارو ما بلدیم و در جریانیم 
ولی شرایط همه مثل هم نبوده و شرایط امتحان ها هم همیشه عادلانه
و برابر نبوده ! من خودم معدلم متوسطه و دارم درسم رو هم میخونم
ولی خواهشا هرکی اینجا عضو میشه سریع تز نده که چرا همه ی معدل
های پایین تنبلن ! و خودشو سبک نکنه

----------


## lover sick

بچه ها تحت تاثیر این تایپیک ها قرار نگیرین...اینا همونایی هستن که با تقلب و داشتن سوالای امتحانی نمره آوردند...به تلاشتون برای لغو تاثیر معدل ادامه بدین...ضمنا معدل دیپلم من 19.60 هست...ولی با تاثیر سوابق مخالفم...چون این رقابت رو ناعادلانه میدونم...موفقیت من در گرو عدم موفقیت دیگران نیست...میخوام توو یه رقابت سالم و عادلانه وارد دانشگاه بشوم...والسلام...

----------


## After4Ever

دوست عزیز یعنی نهایی خوندن اینقدر راحت بوده که دوست داری قطعی بشه؟

الان بهت بگن تاثیر سال سوم میشه 50 درصد مستقیم چقدر کیف می کنی :Yahoo (94):

----------


## aliiran20

> دوست عزیز مگه شما نمیگی حقتو دارن میخورن؟اگه تاثیر معدل همون قطعی موند شما کنکورتو بده بعد بیا کارنامتو تو همین سایت بذار با افتخار بگو این درصدامه ولی حق منو خوردین.بعد اگه رشته مورد علاقتون رو قبول نشدین برین معدلتونو ترمیم کنین و کنکور بدین و به رشته مورد علاقتون برسین و بازم با افتخار بگین حقمو گرفتم..شاید یک سالی عقب بیفتین ولی بعد ها همین مبارزه تو زندگی به دردتون میخوره و بخدا قسم که هیچ انرژی بیخود و بیجهت از بین نمیره و یه جای زندگی به دادتون میرسه...قول میدم


*دوست عزیز من ..شما استدلال هایی مطرح کردید منم استدلال هایی گفتم ..الان شمادر پاسخ به اونا خیلی احساسی صحبت میکنید و حرف از افتخار آمیز بودن رتبه میزنید..دوست عزیز من در سنی هستم که این آرمان گرایی ها مشکل منو حل نمیکنیه ..
من از شما استدعا دارم هر جای صحبت من بی منطقه بگید ..منم واقعااگه ببینم حق با شماست قبول می کنم ..
من توقع دارم از شما که با استدلال و منطق پاسخ من را بدهید و نه احساسی..دوست من بحث یک عمره ..زندگیه ..احساسی که نیست ...
اگر اینطور بود بجای قوانین ..احساس حاکم بشه ..سنگ روی سنگ بند نمی شد...*

----------


## tear_goddess

من از داییم که سال 92نهایی داشته (  :Yahoo (4):  ) شنیدم که میگفت سر کوچه مدرسه شون یکی از دوستاش وایمیساده به پیکی که سوالا رو می اورده پول میداده سوال میخریده گویا اخرش هم معدلش 20 میشه  :Yahoo (31): 
همین نهایی خود ما تو تضحیح اوراقش خیلی حاشیه داشته  :Yahoo (21): 
جدا از دانش اموز خوب و بد این چیز ها هم باید لحاظ شه

----------


## ah.at

*معدل من 17.49 شد کتبیم ... میدونم کمه ...

اما من هم نظر خودمو میگم ... ببینم دوستان چه جوابی دارن ...

من سوم که بودم 6 نفر از اعضای خانواده مادرم تو تصادف فوت شدن ...

من از تو هفته از چهارشنبه به بعد دیگه تو شهر خودم هم نبودم ... چه برسه به مدرسه ...

آخه اون شهر 4 ساعت با شهر ما فاصله داره ...

من باید تاوان چی رو بدم؟

کم کاریم رو؟؟؟؟*

----------


## mohammadi91

انسان باید واقع بین باشه من خودم شخصا کم کاری کردم و معدلم خیلی کم شد تقصیر کسی هم نیست شاید هم تقلب بشه اما این هم دلیل بر کم کاری من نیست من خودم باید می خواندم  نمره خودم رو میاوردم دیگران به من ربطی نداشت الان خیال راحت درس کنکور رو می خوندم به نظرم باید  قبول کنیم افرادی زحمت کشیدن درست نیست که بگیم همه تقلب کردن یا سوال خریدن یا اگه خیلی زرنگ هستن کنکور خوب بدن ..خیلی از همین افراد که 24 ساعته زنگ میزنن به نماینده ها شک ندارم از بی خیالی نمره نیاوردن حالا دارن هیاهو  میکنند. به نظر من کسی که خبر داشته تاثیر مستقیم هست و نمره خوبی نداره الان هم باید این قدر از معدل بالا ها طلبکار نباشه .

----------


## aliiran20

> انسان باید واقع بین باشه من خودم شخصا کم کاری کردم و معدلم خیلی کم شد تقصیر کسی هم نیست شاید هم تقلب بشه اما این هم دلیل بر کم کاری من نیست من خودم باید می خواندم  نمره خودم رو میاوردم دیگران به من ربطی نداشت الان خیال راحت درس کنکور رو می خوندم به نظرم باید  قبول کنیم افرادی زحمت کشیدن درست نیست که بگیم همه تقلب کردن یا سوال خریدن یا اگه خیلی زرنگ هستن کنکور خوب بدن ..خیلی از همین افراد که 24 ساعته زنگ میزنن به نماینده ها شک ندارم از بی خیالی نمره نیاوردن حالا دارن هیاهو  میکنند. به نظر من کسی که خبر داشته تاثیر مستقیم هست و نمره خوبی نداره الان هم باید این قدر از معدل بالا ها طلبکار نباشه .


*دوست من افراد بین 84 تا 92 چه گناهی کردند..چرا یکی به این اشاره نمیکنه ..در زمانما اصلا تاثیرمستقیم نبود ..فقط تاثیر مثبت بود..قانون نباید عطف بهما سبق شود..*

----------


## Dan_Gh

مشخصا هرکی پافشاری بیش از حد میکنه واسه تاءثیر قطعی،دیگه هیچی جز معدلش نداره واسه کنکور....

----------


## mohammadi91

> *دوست من افراد بین 84 تا 92 چه گناهی کردند..چرا یکی به این اشاره نمیکنه ..در زمانما اصلا تاثیرمستقیم نبود ..فقط تاثیر مثبت بود..قانون نباید عطف بهما سبق شود..*



من خودم همین سال ها دیپلم گرفتم ولی خب بازم دلیل نمیشه .

----------


## Mr.Hosein

زمانی که من و امثال من دیپلم میگرفتیم اصلا قرار نبود تاثیر قطعی شه...
ولی شد...
گفتیم باشه...اشتباه کردیم...نخوندیم...تنبلی کردیم...مشکلات زیاد برامون پیش اومد...عیبی نداره...الان میایم جبرانش میکنیم و تاوانشو میدیم...

نشستم وسط سال 2ماه(شایدم بیشتر)وقت گذاشتم و دیپلم مجدد انسانی گرفتم که به لطف مسیولین وقتی دفترچه ها چند ماه بعدش اومد مشخص شد فقط وقتمو تلف کردم و نمیتونم ازش استفاده ای کنم...

اینجوری نمیشه...نمیشه که همه ی راه هارو ببندن برای کسی که یه زمانی اشتباه کرده و میخواد الان جبران کنه...ولی متاسفانه همینه که میبینید...هیچ کاریم از هیچ کسی بر نمیاد...اگه قرار باشه کاری رو بکنن اونو انجام میدن...بدون فکر کردن به هیچ چیز و هیچکس دیکه ای...

----------


## aliiran20

> من خودم همین سال ها دیپلم گرفتم ولی خب بازم دلیل نمیشه .



*شما میری سال 88 یه پرونده ساختمونی میگیره که عوارضش 15 درصده ولی نمیسازی . یا نیمه سازش میکنه ..حالا سال 92 میگن کسانیکه میخواهد تو اون منطقه خونه بسازن بگن عوارش شده 45 درصد ..خب اوکی کسی که بعد از این تاریخ میدونسته باید عوازض 45 درصدی را طبق قانون پرداخت کنه ..ولی منی که سال 88 پروانه گرفتم که نباید 45 درصد بدهم..قانون عطف به ما سبق نمیشه ...
2-اتفاقا میگید نظر سنجس تصادفی هست ...این حرف خودتونه ..منم همین را میگم ..تو همین جامع آماری تصادفی ..نمونه گیری شده ..در سایت های مختلف ..اکثریت با تاثیر مستقیم مخالف هستند...
طبق قانون قوانین عطف به ما سبق نباید بشوند*

----------


## After4Ever

سوابق تحصیلی فقط سال سوم ..... این چه سنجشی میشه؟؟؟ یک کم منطقی باشید

----------


## aliiran20

> سوابق تحصیلی فقط سال سوم ..... این چه سنجشی میشه؟؟؟ یک کم منطقی باشید


*
قانون بد باید اصلاح بشه ..این که زیر سوال رفتن مجلس نیست ..اتفاقا پویایی مجلس را میرسونه ..ولی مثل اینکه اصلا اهمیت نداره نظرات دیگران...
من میگم اوکی سنجش بیاد یه جلسه بذاره موافقا مخالفا را دعوت کنه ..حرفشون را بزنند ..رتبه های برتر کنکور و....خرد جمعی کجاست؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
واقعا خرد جمعی کجاست؟؟؟؟
یعنی سنجش پدر معنوی وفکری همه است و از بقیه بیشتر می فهمه ...این همه کارشناس و نخبه نخودی هستند...
شما دیدی سنجش یکبار به کسی اهمیت نظر کارشناسی بده که حداقل بشنوه حرف مخالفانش را ..
این که جامعه پویا نیست که بگه فقط من درست میگم و لا غیر ...
*

----------


## roshana

> *معدل من 17.49 شد کتبیم ... میدونم کمه ...
> 
> اما من هم نظر خودمو میگم ... ببینم دوستان چه جوابی دارن ...
> 
> من سوم که بودم 6 نفر از اعضای خانواده مادرم تو تصادف فوت شدن ...
> 
> من از تو هفته از چهارشنبه به بعد دیگه تو شهر خودم هم نبودم ... چه برسه به مدرسه ...
> 
> آخه اون شهر 4 ساعت با شهر ما فاصله داره ...
> ...



واقعا !
من یادمه که سر امتحان نهایی سرفه میکردم 
خون میومد تو دستمال ! 
دردی که من داشتم هر کدوم از شماها رو که تز 
میدید و گلواژه ول میدید از پا در میاورد !

----------


## Mr.Gentleman

> بله این هم درسته که شاید کم کاری بوده ..خب رتبه برتر کنکور هم بوده که یک هفته قبل کنکور پدرش رو از دست داده...شما هم میتونستی خرداد امتحانا رو نری بذاری واسه شهریور


من روحیه نفر برتر کنکور نداشتم

----------


## After4Ever

قانون اصلاح معدل باشه و سوابق تحصیلی *برای 3 سال باشه* شرط معدل منطقی میشه!


من موندم اینا 96 می خواستن سال سوم رو 30 درصدش کنند چقدر حماقت بود

----------


## Hossein.A

> دوست عزیز مگه شما نمیگی حقتو دارن میخورن؟اگه تاثیر معدل همون قطعی موند شما کنکورتو بده بعد بیا کارنامتو تو همین سایت بذار با افتخار بگو این درصدامه ولی حق منو خوردین.بعد اگه رشته مورد علاقتون رو قبول نشدین برین معدلتونو ترمیم کنین و کنکور بدین و به رشته مورد علاقتون برسین و بازم با افتخار بگین حقمو گرفتم..شاید یک سالی عقب بیفتین ولی بعد ها همین مبارزه تو زندگی به دردتون میخوره و بخدا قسم که هیچ انرژی بیخود و بیجهت از بین نمیره و یه جای زندگی به دادتون میرسه...قول میدم


این حرف مثل اینکه بنده بزنم تو پر شما ، بعد شما بگین این حق من نبود ! 

* نصیحت های کلیشه ای و کرسی شعرانه ی شما را شخصا برنمیتابم !*

----------


## roshana

> نصیحت های کلیشه ای و کرسی شعرانه ی شما را شخصا برنمیتابم !



نمیدونم دقیقا چه اجباریه که ما به جای گرفتن حقمون 
قهرمان بازی در بیاریم و منعطف باشیم 
هر چند الانم هستیم و داریم میخونیم

----------


## Farhad2052

ایناییکه میگن عادلانه نیس لطفا به این سوال پاسخ بدن ...
گفته شده که سوابق تحصیلی برا کمک به دانش اموزه..کسی که رتبش تو کنکور خوب نمیشه و نهاییش خوبه میگن حتما سر جلسه کنکور مشکل داشتن ولی چرا به کسی که کنکورش خوب شده و نهاییش پایینه نمیگین سر امتحانان نهایی مشکل داشته؟؟تاثیر معدل به صورت قطعی به زبان ساده اینه:
دو نفر رو فرض میکنیم اولی با درصد کنکور پایین و نهایی خوب دومی با با درصد کنکور خوب و نهایی پایین...در مورد نفر اول اینطور برخورد میشه که چون نهااییش خوبه حتما سر جلسه کنکور مشکل داشته حالا ما از نهاییش کمک میگیریم و درصدشو بهتر میکنیم اما در مورد نفر دوم اینطور برخورد میشه که اها این چطور با  نهایی پایین درصداش خوب شده؟؟حتما یا تقلب کرده یا درس رو خوب نفهمیده...یا درس رو حفظ کرده...یا راه میانبر رفته...
حالا ما بخاطر نمره نهاییش از درصد کنکورش کم میکنیم تا دیگه از این کارا نکنه...
عایا فرد دوم مجرم است؟؟؟عایا کسیکه نهایی خوبی نهایی نداشته و تلاش کرده در کنکور رتبه بهتری کسب کنه جرمی مرتکب شده ؟؟؟
نه فقط تلاش کرده گذشته رو جبران کنه.چرا این حقو ازش میگیرین؟؟
عایا رستگارر رحمانی که با معدل 13 در کنکور رتبه ی اول شدمجرم بود؟؟
مثل این میمونه که یه زندانی بعد از ازاد شدن و اصلاح شدن حق زندگی ندیم؟با چ منطقی؟؟ افرادی که میگن ترمیم شرکت کنین اینو در نظر داشته باشن که اکثر افراد مثه خوذم پشت کنکورین و سال بعد از لحاظ سربازی مشکل پیدا میکنن .علاوه بر این کساییکه سال اولشونه باید همزمان هم برا سال سوم امتحان بدن هم پیش...اوناییم که میگن امسال ترمیم نشد سال بعد ترمیم شرکت کنین اینو بدونن که هر نفر فقط یه بار حق شرکت تو ترمیم داره.در ضمن اصلا این ترمیم هنوز مشخص نیس تاثیر داشته باشه یا نه .پس یکم منطقی حرف بزنید.

----------


## Namkarbari

منم از اول همینو گفتم ولی با توهین روبرو شدم که ترجیح دادم بیخیال بشم و در این مورد صحبت نکنم
من ک معدلم خوب شد برای نهاییها ؛ الانم برای کنکور میخونم و تا الانم خوب خوندم ؛ ب هر حال یه زحمتی بود که من و امثال من (با دونستنِ اینکه معدل توی کنکور موثره) کشیدیم و خیلیای دیگه نکشیدن و با مسیج دادن جبرانش کردن  :Yahoo (4): 
با اس ام اس و تماس معلوم بود ذهنای نماینده ها تحت تاثیر قرار گرفته و اصن یادشون نبود یه سریا درس خوندن
ولی برام مهم نیست میخواد قطعی بمونه میخواد مثبت شه میخواد کلا باطل شه چون برای کنکور سعیمو کردم و توکلم به خداست
قرار بود 25 درصد کار نهایی باشه و 75 درصد کنکور ؛ اما فاصله یکساله بین نهایی و کنکور باعث شد خیلیا فکر کنن اگه برای کنکور بخونیم پس باید کم کاری نهاییمون دیده نشه!با اینکه بازم کنکور 3 برابر مهمتر بود
خیلیا هم میگن مشکل پیش اومد برامون ؛ خب اجتناب ناپذیره ؛ خیلیا عزیزی رو از دست دادن که انشاالله خدا همه رفتگانو بیامرزه ؛ اما از این مشکلات برای کنکورم ممکنه پیش بیاد فقط نهایی نیست!تصور کنید خدای نکرده (برای مثال) سر جلسه خون دماغ بشید!تموم!
موفق باشید

----------


## aliiran20

> منم از اول همینو گفتم ولی با توهین روبرو شدم که ترجیح دادم بیخیال بشم و در این مورد صحبت نکنم
> من ک معدلم خوب شد برای نهاییها ؛ الانم برای کنکور میخونم و تا الانم خوب خوندم ؛ ب هر حال یه زحمتی بود که من و امثال من (با دونستنِ اینکه معدل توی کنکور موثره) کشیدیم و خیلیای دیگه نکشیدن و با مسیج دادن جبرانش کردن 
> با اس ام اس و تماس معلوم بود ذهنای نماینده ها تحت تاثیر قرار گرفته و اصن یادشون نبود یه سریا درس خوندن
> ولی برام مهم نیست میخواد قطعی بمونه میخواد مثبت شه میخواد کلا باطل شه چون برای کنکور سعیمو کردم و توکلم به خداست
> قرار بود 25 درصد کار نهایی باشه و 75 درصد کنکور ؛ اما فاصله یکساله بین نهایی و کنکور باعث شد خیلیا فکر کنن اگه برای کنکور بخونیم پس باید کم کاری نهاییمون دیده نشه!با اینکه بازم کنکور 3 برابر مهمتر بود
> خیلیا هم میگن مشکل پیش اومد برامون ؛ خب اجتناب ناپذیره ؛ خیلیا عزیزی رو از دست دادن که انشاالله خدا همه رفتگانو بیامرزه ؛ اما از این مشکلات برای کنکورم ممکنه پیش بیاد فقط نهایی نیست!تصور کنید خدای نکرده (برای مثال) سر جلسه خون دماغ بشید!تموم!
> موفق باشید


* حرف منطقی را باید گوش داد و شنید ..
منم قبول دارم وقتی گفته بودند سوم 25 درصد تاثیر مستقیم داره  باید ثبات قوانین باشه ...ولی چند تامشکل داره 
1-فارغ التحصیل های 84 تا 92 چه گناهی کرده بودند..اونا که نمیدونستند...
2- همونطور که کسی کنکورش را خوب نده میشه سال دیگه میخونه چرا برای ترمی این کار را نکردند ..ترمی ممیذاشتن از وقتی که قانون را تصویب میکردند...و براش یه فرصت 6 ماه میدادند و ه 6 روزه ...اونم تو تایم خارج از خرداد که دوران جمع بندی هستش 
3- ولی از لحاظ قانونی تا الان خب دیوان عدالت را ی را باطل کرده ..ربطی یه زنگ بچه ها و اس ام اس اشون نداره ..حالا بعضی نظرشون اینه که اصلا این قانون اشتباه بوده و عدالت آموزشی درش رعایت نشده 
4-منم قبول دارم قوانین ابتدا بابد تدریجا و پایلوت اجرا بشه ..هیشکی مث سنجش نمیدونست تاثیر مستقیم چقدر تاثیر داره ..باید همون اول مخالفت می کرد ..شاید بفرمایید اینطوری کنکور که میمونه برا ی سال چهارم..ولی میشد کنکور را 4 قسمت کنه برای سال اول دوم سوم و پیش و هرکدوم کنکور جداگانه استاندارد تستی و میانگین تراز 4 سال بشه نمره کل ...
انشا الله که عدالت رعایت بشه ...*

----------


## Hossein.A

> نمیدونم دقیقا چه اجباریه که ما به جای گرفتن حقمون 
> قهرمان بازی در بیاریم و منعطف باشیم 
> هر چند الانم هستیم و داریم میخونیم


ایشون فرمودن اگه حقتو خوردن بیا کارنامتو بزار ، بگو حقمو خوردن !
کجای این جمله با گرفتن حق برابری میکنه ؟
اینکه من برم ترمیم انجام بدم میشه گرفتن حق ؟ 

حق اونه که 1 سال از عمر من واسه ترمیم بره ؟ یا وقتی قانون عوض میشه اونایی که تاثیر معدل دوران تحصیلیشون مثبت بوده با عوض شدن یه قانون وضعشون بدتر بشه ؟
یا اینکه من بیام بخاطر عوض شدن قانون هزینه کنم ؟

هزینه و عمر و وضعیت رتبه من جزو حق من نبود ؟

این حرفی که ایشون زدن مثل اینکه من بیام ازشون 1000 تومن بگیرم . بعد ایشون بره کار کنه و جون بکّنه بگه من اون 1000 تومن که حقم بود رو پس گرفتم !

----------


## NoBogh

> سلام عزیزان ..میخوام که با خودمون رو راست باشیم حداقل به خودمون دروغ نگیم..همه اینا درسته که ما نمیدونستیم معدل شاید یه روز تاثیر قطعی داده بشه ولی صادقانه بگیم که خودمون اون موقعا کم کاری کردیم و به هر چیزی غیر از درس خوندن فکر کردیم و هرکاری غیر از درس خوندن انجام دادیم ولی همکلاسی های ما که خوب درس خوندن و امتحان دادن دانشگاه های خوب قبول شدن از زندگی خودشون گذشتن و فقط به درس و امتحان نهایی و کنکور چسبیدن و دنبال حواشی نرفتن..از یه طرف هم ما هی میخوایم اشتباهات گذشته بدون تاوان باشه و زیرسبیلی ردشون کنیم..به نظرمن ما که معدلمون کمه باید تاوان بدیم و تاوانش اینه که مثل همه ی دانش آموزانی که معدلشون خوبه به ترمیم معدل برای یک سال دیگه قانع باشیم... وقتی یک رییس جمهور میخواد انتخاب بشه فقط به 51 درصد آرا احتیاج داره.دیگه اون 49 درصد نمیتونن با پیامک و زنگ و فشار رییس جمهور منتخب رو بردارن..قضیه ی ما هم همینه .ما در اقلیت هستیم و از دانش آموزان دارای معدل خوب بسیار بسیار کمتریم و هرچیزی به سمون بیاد حقمونه..من خودم سال سوم یه همکلاسی داشتم که بعدن رتبش 500 شد.نزدیک امتحانات نهایی گفت "دیگه تمرکزم فقط رو امتحانات نهاییه"..ما هم بهش خندیدیم و گفتیم معدل که واسه کنکور تاثیر نداره..هیچ وقت یادم نمیره گفت"من وظیفمه کارم رو به درستی انجام بدم شاید یه روز گفتن معدل هم تاثیر داره"...حق با اون بود....همین دوستی که گفتم از دوم دبیرستان عالی کار کرد هیچ وقت دنبال حاشیه نرفت و مزد کاراشو گرفت و پزشکی قبول شد..


سبک تفکرت خوبه ولی بدرد ایران نمی خوره  :Yahoo (94):  راستی با اونجا که گفتی دانش آموزان معدل پایین در اقلیت اند موافق نیستم ، تو کنکور معدل بالا کم داریم

----------


## After4Ever

والا سالی که من دانشگاه اومدم هم کلاسی هام دو تا معدل 17 دارسازی قبول شدن....

----------


## ismail1373

> ایشون فرمودن اگه حقتو خوردن بیا کارنامتو بزار ، بگو حقمو خوردن !
> کجای این جمله با گرفتن حق برابری میکنه ؟
> اینکه من برم ترمیم انجام بدم میشه گرفتن حق ؟ 
> 
> حق اونه که 1 سال از عمر من واسه ترمیم بره ؟ یا وقتی قانون عوض میشه اونایی که تاثیر معدل دوران تحصیلیشون مثبت بوده با عوض شدن یه قانون وضعشون بدتر بشه ؟
> یا اینکه من بیام بخاطر عوض شدن قانون هزینه کنم ؟
> 
> هزینه و عمر و وضعیت رتبه من جزو حق من نبود ؟
> 
> این حرفی که ایشون زدن مثل اینکه من بیام ازشون 1000 تومن بگیرم . بعد ایشون بره کار کنه بگه من اون 1000 تومن که حقم بود رو پس گرفتم !


منم دوس داشتم به جای  آقای روحانی یه اصلاح طلب رییس جمهور بشه ولی وقتی بیشتر از 51 درصد گفتن  ما همینو میخوایم خب  معلومه که باید به این 51 درصد احترام گذاشت..ما معدل  پایینا بسیار بسیار بسیار اقلیت هستیم ...یعنی از این افرادی که دارن  پیامک میدن به نماینده ها همه فقط به خاطر معدل قبول  نمیشن؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟اگه توجه کنین درسته که در کل  معدل میانگین سیزده هستش ولی از بین کسانی که واقعا درس میخونن توکنکور و  خواهان رشته های تاپ هستن و به جز پزشکی و دندان دارو قانع نمیشن اکثریت 95  درصد یا شاید هم بیشتر معدلشون خیلی خوبه ...اگه دقت کرده باشین کسانی که به تاثیر قطعی  معدل اعتراض دارن هم اکثرهم رشته های حیطه ی پزشکی رو میخوان وگر نه با  معدل پایین هم میشه پرستاری و آزمایگاه... قبول شد...پشس در بین کسانی که خواهان رشته های خوب هستند ما معدل پایینا بسیار بسیار بسیار کمیم

----------


## N3DA

> سبک تفکرت خوبه ولی بدرد ایران نمی خوره  راستی با اونجا که گفتی دانش آموزان معدل پایین در اقلیت اند موافق نیستم ، تو کنکور معدل بالا کم داریم



اتفاقا کاملا برعکس.دکتربابایی که معرف حضورتون هست،پارسال سرکلاس خیـــــــــــــلی رک (کلا صراحت کلام دارن ) فرمودن انــــــــــــقد به معدلای بالای نوزده تون ننازید  :Yahoo (21): .بچسبین به کنکور.میگفت ما چند هزار تا معدل بیست داریم فقط.دیگه بالای نوزده پیش کش.
اینکه تو این انجمن اکثریت مخالف تاثیر مستقیم هستن دلیل بر کم بودن معدل خیل عظیم کنکوریا نیس.اگرم اعتراضی مبنی بر مثبت شدن صورت نمیگیره به خاطر اینه که حتی اگه تاثیر مثبت شه،منفی شه،هر بلایی نازل شه این عده سرشون رو انداختن پایین کار خودشون رو میکنن.  :Yahoo (21): 
ما هم پارسال خیلی شاخ بازی درمیوردیم "  :Yahoo (4):  " که ما 25 درصد رو داریم که آقای بابایی شاخ ما رو شکوند.چهارصد نفر سرکلاس بودیم هشتاد درصد معدل بالای نوزده.مشت نمونه خروار
تازه دوستان تهمت هم زدن که معدل بالا ها مایه دار بودن یا تقلب کردن.اینو نمیشه به همه نسبت داد.تو هر چیــــزی تاکید میکنم هرچیـــــــــــزی تو ایران امکان تقلب هست.نهایی قلمچی.کنکور حتی  :Yahoo (21): 
تمام  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## arnika

متنفرم از اون ادمي ك روز قبل امتحان نهايي اول-ديني-بود اون خبر رو بهم داد....
هيچوقت نميبخشمش... :Yahoo (19): 
هيچوقت خودم روهم نميبخشم.... :Yahoo (101):

----------


## tear_goddess

بچه ها یه چیزی تو پرانتز میگم خر کیف شید  :Yahoo (4): 
آذر پارسال برای ما مشاور سازمان سنجش و اورده بودن  آقای فراهانی
یارو میگفت دختر کدخدایی هم امسال کنکوریه 
و معدل نهایی اش 18.5 عسد  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (50):

----------


## After4Ever

> بچه ها یه چیزی تو پرانتز میگم خر کیف شید 
> آذر پارسال برای ما مشاور سازمان سنجش و اورده بودن  آقای فراهانی
> یارو میگفت دختر کدخدایی هم امسال کنکوریه 
> و معدل نهایی اش 18.5 عسد


خب پس حله تاثیر کلاً لغو میشه!

----------


## NoBogh

> اتفاقا کاملا برعکس.دکتربابایی که معرف حضورتون هست،پارسال سرکلاس خیـــــــــــــلی رک (کلا صراحت کلام دارن ) فرمودن انــــــــــــقد به معدلای بالای نوزده تون ننازید .بچسبین به کنکور.میگفت ما چند هزار تا معدل بیست داریم فقط.دیگه بالای نوزده پیش کش.
> اینکه تو این انجمن اکثریت مخالف تاثیر مستقیم هستن دلیل بر کم بودن معدل خیل عظیم کنکوریا نیس.اگرم اعتراضی مبنی بر مثبت شدن صورت نمیگیره به خاطر اینه که حتی اگه تاثیر مثبت شه،منفی شه،هر بلایی نازل شه این عده سرشون رو انداختن پایین کار خودشون رو میکنن. 
> ما هم پارسال خیلی شاخ بازی درمیوردیم "  " که ما 25 درصد رو داریم که آقای بابایی شاخ ما رو شکوند.چهارصد نفر سرکلاس بودیم هشتاد درصد معدل بالای نوزده.مشت نمونه خروار
> تازه دوستان تهمت هم زدن که معدل بالا ها مایه دار بودن یا تقلب کردن.اینو نمیشه به همه نسبت داد.تو هر چیــــزی تاکید میکنم هرچیـــــــــــزی تو ایران امکان تقلب هست.نهایی قلمچی.کنکور حتی 
> تمام


درصد قبولی های پارسال 70% بود 30% تجدید بودن دیگه چه برسه به اینکه معدل بالا ، 3000 هم جلو 300000تجربی چیزی نیست ، تازه معدل اگه 19.7 هم باشه 19.8 هم باشه ضرره ، چون کسایی که معدلشون +19 باشه 100% همشون توانایی رتبه 1 شدن کنکور رو دارن ولی ممکنه یکی که معدلش از 19.7 بالاتره باعث بشه شما پزشکی قبول نشی کلا فقط به نفع اوناییه که درسا رو 20 گرفتن همشو

----------


## N3DA

> خب پس حله تاثیر کلاً لغو میشه!



کلا نابود میشه طرح.اصلا کدوم طرح؟
معلم زمین ما مولف کتاب درسی بود میگفت دقیقا به همین روش ضریب زمین صفر شده.  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## N3DA

> درصد قبولی های پارسال 70% بود 30% تجدید بودن دیگه چه برسه به اینکه معدل بالا ، 3000 هم جلو 300000تجربی چیزی نیست ، تازه معدل اگه 19.7 هم باشه 19.8 هم باشه ضرره ، چون کسایی که معدلشون +19 باشه 100% همشون توانایی رتبه 1 شدن کنکور رو دارن ولی ممکنه یکی که معدلش از 19.7 بالاتره باعث بشه شما پزشکی قبول نشی کلا فقط به نفع اوناییه که درسا رو 20 گرفتن همشو


دقیقا حرف ایشون هم همین بود که انقد خوشحال نباشین بالای نوزده این.خیلیـــــــــا بیست شدن

----------


## Nikolai

من خودم معدلم 18 شد باعث و بانیشم زمین و عمومیام بودن که در طول سال نخوندم بعدشم کاری به این چیزا نداشته باش واقعا خودت چی فکر می کنی فکر می کنی کدوم عادلانه تره تاثیر معدل یا لغو تاثیر معدل؟؟؟؟؟؟مطمعنا دومی عادلانه تره :Yahoo (105):

----------


## S.N.M19

> بله این هم درسته که شاید کم کاری بوده ..خب رتبه برتر کنکور هم بوده که یک هفته قبل کنکور پدرش رو از دست داده...شما هم میتونستی خرداد امتحانا رو نری بذاری واسه شهریور


من توی همین سایت چند دفعه در مورد این موضوع گفتم که کسی که امتحان نهاییشو بد بده دیگه نمیتونه جبران کنه ولی اگه سال کنکور اتفاقی بیفته میتونه صبر کنه برای سال بعد
فرض میکنیم یکی موقع  امتحان نهایی خدا نکرده یکی از بهترین کس ها رو از دست داده خب این موضوع باعث میشه همه ی امتحان نهایی هارو از دست بده یعنی از 30 روز وقتی که داشته هر 30 روز رو از دست داده ولی اگه این اتفاق برای همون شخص در سال کنکور بیفته از یک سال وقتی که داشته 1 ماه و 10 روزشو از دست داده یعنی کمتر از 12 درصد تازه اگه سال کنکور نتیجه خوبی هم نگیره فوقش واسه سال دیگه میمونه
خداکنه دیگه از این جور پست ها نبینم که بعد به خاطرش مجبور شم این مثال بد و تکراری رو تکرار کنم. :Y (443):

----------


## Unknown Soldier

بزرگترین مشکل ما اینه که ی مشت مشاور گیج و گرگوری رو میزارن تو مدارس که هیچی حالشون نیست.منو اگه اون موقع آگاه میکردن که اقا این معدل اینطوری تاثیر داره بخونید ،میخوندم.اما خاک تو سر هر چی نظام اموزشیه تو این کشور.از همون اولش تبعیض رو راه انداختن.فقط به بچه هایی که دوست دارن میگن که امتحان ورودی نمونه و تیزهوشان هست بیا تو ثبت نام کن.بهترین معلما و مشاورا رو میزارن تو نمونه و تیزهوشان و مدارس بزرگ و مشهور که هر کسی نمیتونه بره اونجا مگه با پارتی....ی سری مدارسم که انگار همه توش هویج هستن و فقط معلمو دانش اموزا میان و میرن .

----------


## ismail1373

> * حرف منطقی را باید گوش داد و شنید ..
> منم قبول دارم وقتی گفته بودند سوم 25 درصد تاثیر مستقیم داره  باید ثبات قوانین باشه ...ولی چند تامشکل داره 
> 1-فارغ التحصیل های 84 تا 92 چه گناهی کرده بودند..اونا که نمیدونستند...
> 2- همونطور که کسی کنکورش را خوب نده میشه سال دیگه میخونه چرا برای ترمی این کار را نکردند ..ترمی ممیذاشتن از وقتی که قانون را تصویب میکردند...و براش یه فرصت 6 ماه میدادند و ه 6 روزه ...اونم تو تایم خارج از خرداد که دوران جمع بندی هستش 
> 3- ولی از لحاظ قانونی تا الان خب دیوان عدالت را ی را باطل کرده ..ربطی یه زنگ بچه ها و اس ام اس اشون نداره ..حالا بعضی نظرشون اینه که اصلا این قانون اشتباه بوده و عدالت آموزشی درش رعایت نشده 
> 4-منم قبول دارم قوانین ابتدا بابد تدریجا و پایلوت اجرا بشه ..هیشکی مث سنجش نمیدونست تاثیر مستقیم چقدر تاثیر داره ..باید همون اول مخالفت می کرد ..شاید بفرمایید اینطوری کنکور که میمونه برا ی سال چهارم..ولی میشد کنکور را 4 قسمت کنه برای سال اول دوم سوم و پیش و هرکدوم کنکور جداگانه استاندارد تستی و میانگین تراز 4 سال بشه نمره کل ...
> انشا الله که عدالت رعایت بشه ...*



دوست عزیز شما چرا دس بردار نیستی؟؟یا مثبت میشه یا قطعی دیگه ..بعد یه عمر  اومدی میخوای بازم کنکور بدی ؟همش میگی قانون قانون قانون قانون قانون  ..اگه پزشکی و دندون رو هم مث دانشگاه فرهنگیان میکردن با کلی شرایط سنی و  معدل و مصاحبه اونوقت چیکار میکردی؟؟...پ چرا واسه تربیت معلم نمیگی چرا  قانون اینجوریه؟؟دو روزه من به این سایت سر میزنم هر وقت اومدم شما آنلاینی  پس کی شما درس میخونی؟؟جم کن این بساط رو دیگه..یا میشه یا نمیشه دیگه

----------


## fateme3

دوست عزیزی ک حقتون ناحق شده بخاطر ترمیم معدل.شما برو اموزش پرورش اعتراض کن اتفاقات زیادی داره میفته ک حقتونو ناحق میکنه.برای مثال عرض میکنم.زمانی ک شما جوونی و نوجوونیتونو صرف درس خوندن و امتحان دادن کردین ی عده این کارونکردن حالا نشستن مدرسه بزرگسالان ...
علاوه براین ی عده سنشون رفته بالا ازجوونیشون استفاده های دیگه کردن حالا باز کنکور ثبت نام کردن شدن رقیب شما

و خیلی موارد دیگه ازین قبیل وجود داره.تازه اینا درمورد کنکوره فقط.خیلی جاهای دیگه حقتون داره ناحق میشه ولی جایی مثل انجمن رو ندارین بیاین روحیه دوستانی ک ترمیم معدل ثبت نام کردن خراب کنید.بقیه هم دارن هزینه میدن.و این هزینه وقتیه ک ازکنکورشون میزنن و تشریحی میخونن برای ترمیم معدلاشون...لطفا ب تصمیمات هم احترام بگذارید و برای همدیگه بهترینها رو بخواید

----------


## arnika

> بزرگترین مشکل ما اینه که ی مشت مشاور گیج و گرگوری رو میزارن تو مدارس که هیچی حالشون نیست.منو اگه اون موقع آگاه میکردن که اقا این معدل اینطوری تاثیر داره بخونید ،میخوندم.اما خاک تو سر هر چی نظام اموزشیه تو این کشور.از همون اولش تبعیض رو راه انداختن.فقط به بچه هایی که دوست دارن میگن که امتحان ورودی نمونه و تیزهوشان هست بیا تو ثبت نام کن.بهترین معلما و مشاورا رو میزارن تو نمونه و تیزهوشان و مدارس بزرگ و مشهور که هر کسی نمیتونه بره اونجا مگه با پارتی....ی سری مدارسم که انگار همه توش هویج هستن و فقط معلمو دانش اموزا میان و میرن .


ن والا بخدا....
من تموم راهنمايي و دبيرستانمو تو بهترين نمونه ي مشهد درس ميخوندم... 
اما خب ... هه...
بيخيال راجب معلماي كنكورش صحبت نكنيم بهتره.... :Yahoo (101):

----------


## N3DA

> ن والا بخدا....
> من تموم راهنمايي و دبيرستانمو تو بهترين نمونه ي مشهد درس ميخوندم... 
> اما خب ... هه...
> بيخيال راجب معلماي كنكورش صحبت نكنيم بهتره....



کاملا باهاتون موافقم.منم دبیرستان نمونه مثلا دولتی بودم.به معنای واقعی کلمـــــــــه بیخود بود.کادراجرایی.مدیریت همه چی.مخصوصا سال آخر که گند زدن
قبولی هم نداشتیم.
درنتیجه امکانات و بهترین دبیرا و مدارس همیشه واسه تهرانیاس. :Yahoo (4):  (ربطی نداشت البته  :Yahoo (21):  با تقدیم احترامات خدمت پایتخت نشین ها )

----------


## Hellion

> مطمئنی؟
> مطمئنی کم کاری بوده؟
> شاید یکی ی بیماری براش بوجود اومده
> یا یکی از اعضا خونوادش توی بیمارستان بوده
> مثل خود من دوران سومم که امتحان داشتیم خواهرمو از دست دادم 
> پس دلیل نمیشه!


در درجه ی اول بهتون تسلیت میگم و ایشالله غم آخرتون باشه ...
ول حرفتون منطقی نیست چرا اینو به کنکور تعمیم نمیدید ...
خیلیا هم هستن شب کنکور یا تو هفته ی کنکور یه اتفاق بدی واسشون پیش میاد و شاید اگه خیلی با روحیه نباشن کنکورشونم از دست بدن پس اونام باید بیان بگن دوباره کنکور بگیرن چون اینجوری شده و حق تلاش خیلیا هم ضایع بشه ... 
نهایی هم اینجوریه طرف اومده تلاش کرده خونده زحمت کشیده مزدشم گرفته ... هرکیم به اندازه تلاشش مزدشو و گرفته و اونیم با تقلب میاد بالا روز کنکور دامن گیر میشه ... 
همه چسبیدن به این 25 درصد کسی نمیاد واسه بقیه 75 درصد حساب باز کنه ...

----------


## Hellion

> بزرگترین مشکل ما اینه که ی مشت مشاور گیج و گرگوری رو میزارن تو مدارس که هیچی حالشون نیست.منو اگه اون موقع آگاه میکردن که اقا این معدل اینطوری تاثیر داره بخونید ،میخوندم.اما خاک تو سر هر چی نظام اموزشیه تو این کشور.از همون اولش تبعیض رو راه انداختن.فقط به بچه هایی که دوست دارن میگن که امتحان ورودی نمونه و تیزهوشان هست بیا تو ثبت نام کن.بهترین معلما و مشاورا رو میزارن تو نمونه و تیزهوشان و مدارس بزرگ و مشهور که هر کسی نمیتونه بره اونجا مگه با پارتی....ی سری مدارسم که انگار همه توش هویج هستن و فقط معلمو دانش اموزا میان و میرن .


والله داداش ما که تیزهوشانی هستیم به والله قسم خیری ندیدم معلمامون کپی همین کتابای بازارن حفظ میکنن میان سر کلاس و درس میدن ... یه مشاورم داریم مرکز مشاوره اعتیاد داره اومده مشاوره تحصیلی میده ...
تنها خوبیش جو رقایبتیش بود و نه هیچ ..

----------


## After4Ever

> در درجه ی اول بهتون تسلیت میگم و ایشالله غم آخرتون باشه ...
> ول حرفتون منطقی نیست چرا اینو به کنکور تعمیم نمیدید ...
> خیلیا هم هستن شب کنکور یا تو هفته ی کنکور یه اتفاق بدی واسشون پیش میاد و شاید اگه خیلی با روحیه نباشن کنکورشونم از دست بدن پس اونام باید بیان بگن دوباره کنکور بگیرن چون اینجوری شده و حق تلاش خیلیا هم ضایع بشه ... 
> نهایی هم اینجوریه طرف اومده تلاش کرده خونده زحمت کشیده مزدشم گرفته ... هرکیم به اندازه تلاشش مزدشو و گرفته و اونیم با تقلب میاد بالا روز کنکور دامن گیر میشه ... 
> همه چسبیدن به این 25 درصد کسی نمیاد واسه بقیه 75 درصد حساب باز کنه ...



کنکور فرد رو یکسال عقب می اندازه ولی 3 ساله بعضی هابرای سوابق تحصیلی عقب افتادن....
تازه داره قانون ترمیم معدل میاد برای کنکور 96

----------


## Hellion

> کنکور فرد رو یکسال عقب می اندازه ولی 3 ساله بعضی هابرای سوابق تحصیلی عقب افتادن....
> تازه داره قانون ترمیم معدل میاد برای کنکور 96


اگه اون طرف که سه ساله عقب افتاده هر سال یه پایه رو خوب جمع میکرده الان کنکورشم قبول بوده ... دیدیم افراد زیادی رو با معدل کم رشته خوب آوردن ..
امیدوارم این ترمیم هم هرچه زودتر بیاد شاید فرصت جبرانی باشه برای بقیه

----------


## Dan_Gh

مطمئناً همه اگه میدونستن واسه برداشته شدن کنکور،شرایط سخت تر میشه و هم مجبور میشن تشریحی بخونن هم تستی،ترجیح میدادن همون کنکور رو تنها بدن....باز واسه کنکور با حداکثر 9 ماه خوندن هم میشه نتیجه ی عالی گرفت نه لزوما 3 سال....در ضمن اونایی که به مشخص شدن سرنوشت تو 4 ساعت اعتقاد ندارن،پس چیجوری میخان زندگی یک بیمار رو تو 1 ساعت اورژانسی نجات بدن...؟

----------


## rezagmi

> بزرگترین مشکل ما اینه که ی مشت مشاور گیج و گرگوری رو میزارن تو مدارس که هیچی حالشون نیست.منو اگه اون موقع آگاه میکردن که اقا این معدل اینطوری تاثیر داره بخونید ،میخوندم.اما خاک تو سر هر چی نظام اموزشیه تو این کشور.از همون اولش تبعیض رو راه انداختن.فقط به بچه هایی که دوست دارن میگن که امتحان ورودی نمونه و تیزهوشان هست بیا تو ثبت نام کن.بهترین معلما و مشاورا رو میزارن تو نمونه و تیزهوشان و مدارس بزرگ و مشهور که هر کسی نمیتونه بره اونجا مگه با پارتی....ی سری مدارسم که انگار همه توش هویج هستن و فقط معلمو دانش اموزا میان و میرن .


همین بهترین مشاورایی که میگی رو والا من که ندیدم تو تیزهوشان و نمونه اونها هم گیج میزنن

----------


## arnika

> کاملا باهاتون موافقم.منم دبیرستان نمونه مثلا دولتی بودم.به معنای واقعی کلمـــــــــه بیخود بود.کادراجرایی.مدیریت همه چی.مخصوصا سال آخر که گند زدن
> قبولی هم نداشتیم.
> درنتیجه امکانات و بهترین دبیرا و مدارس همیشه واسه تهرانیاس. (ربطی نداشت البته  با تقدیم احترامات خدمت پایتخت نشین ها )


اره والا بخدا....
بهترين مدرسه هاي مشهد ك شده فرزانگان ها -سمپاد- و خب غير انتفاعي فرهيختگان...
ك اونم قبولياش همه پزشكي و دندون و دارو پرديس ها يا ازادان....

----------


## Mr.Gentleman

> در درجه ی اول بهتون تسلیت میگم و ایشالله غم آخرتون باشه ...
> ول حرفتون منطقی نیست چرا اینو به کنکور تعمیم نمیدید ...
> خیلیا هم هستن شب کنکور یا تو هفته ی کنکور یه اتفاق بدی واسشون پیش میاد و شاید اگه خیلی با روحیه نباشن کنکورشونم از دست بدن پس اونام باید بیان بگن دوباره کنکور بگیرن چون اینجوری شده و حق تلاش خیلیا هم ضایع بشه ... 
> نهایی هم اینجوریه طرف اومده تلاش کرده خونده زحمت کشیده مزدشم گرفته ... هرکیم به اندازه تلاشش مزدشو و گرفته و اونیم با تقلب میاد بالا روز کنکور دامن گیر میشه ... 
> همه چسبیدن به این 25 درصد کسی نمیاد واسه بقیه 75 درصد حساب باز کنه ...


مشکل اینجاس که 25 درصدتو که از دست بدی نباید امید چندانی به رشته های تاپ داشته باشی 
ثانیا من از اونجایی که ادم فوق احساساتیم روحیه ای نداشتم و نمیشه هر کسی رو برای هر کسی مثال زد 
مچکرم خدارفتگان شمام بیامرزه

----------


## pardisa

حرفتونو زیاد قبول ندارم من همیشه جز دانش اموزای تاپ بودم تو دوران مدرسه ولی سوم دبیرستان خیلی شرایط بدی داشتم خیلی  اصلا نمی تونستم برای درس خوندن تمرکز کنم و معدلم کم شد

----------

